# Sweet & Sour Sauce



## KevInAlaska (Jul 8, 2007)

My wife brought some egg rolls and sweet & sour sauce that had a little spice to it as well.  It was very tasty sause and was mostly clear with little bits of ... of.... ummm... err... well little bits of stuff in it!  

It was mostly transparent and had an orange maybe pink cast to it.  I wish I had paid more attention to it before I devoured it so fast.  Well okay being hungery and more then ready for something to eat didn't help me any.  

I have had Thai sweet & sour sauce (I guess it was S&S Sauce) with little peanuts chopped in it.  I have had that nasty redish chinese S&S Sauce.  But this was neither.  It was kind of thick.

Any ideas on what it was?  I have got to find a recipe of this or a bottle they sell?  Hmmmm!  Tasty!  Now I am hungry. 

Thanks again!

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## KAYLINDA (Jul 8, 2007)

Could it have been pineapple?  I'm giving you a link to the recipe I use from our site...it's pretty easy.  If you don't have "grenadine"...maybe use a little cherry juice.  It's mainly for the color anyway.
SWEETANDSOURSAUCE


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2007)

many parts of Asia, many sweet and sour sauces, not many have the bright red color of the Cantonese/American classic.  Those little bits were probably the minced chili peppers which gave the heat.


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 8, 2007)

It is most likely the Mae Ploy brand of sweet chili sauce.  It is a thick clear sauce with bits of dry red chili and a strong hint of garlic. 

If you have an Asian market around check there or you can buy it from Amazon.  

Amazon.com: Mae Ploy Sweet Chili Sauce (6 Bottles): Gourmet Food


----------



## KevInAlaska (Jul 18, 2007)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> It is most likely the Mae Ploy brand of sweet chili sauce.  It is a thick clear sauce with bits of dry red chili and a strong hint of garlic.
> 
> If you have an Asian market around check there or you can buy it from Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Mae Ploy Sweet Chili Sauce (6 Bottles): Gourmet Food



Sweet!  thanks I will head that way tomorrow and see what the local asian market has.  Mmmm.. sounds so good now.  I guess its been 5 hours sense dinner.. that means its my bed time.. doh.. thanks agian for the posting everyone!

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------

